# More craziness in India...



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ananova: 

Brothers fined for keeping 'pet ghost' 

A village council in eastern India has fined two brothers for keeping a pet ghost.

Iswar and Haripada Murmu, of Akshaypur in West Bengal, were accused of owning a ghost after one of their wives died.

An exorcist summoned by villagers claimed the brothers' pet ghost was "responsible for a recent outbreak of disease in the locality".

Village elders said they were bringing evil to the village and fined them the equivalent of £360, reports the Deccan Chronicle.

The paper reports that the brothers had to mortgage their agricultural land to raise the money.

They now risk losing everything unless they can pay the money back within two months.

District magistrate Mukul Sarkar said: "I will immediately inquire into the matter and if there is any truth to it, the district administration will take the necessary action."

:googly: :xbones:


----------

